# Playstion Guy



## Sinjo (Nov 27, 2009)

I love him, I have no clue why. He makes me giggle.
edit: This isn't a link drop, those are just examples of what my rave is about. I'd appreciate being moved back to rants and  raves.

http://www.viddler.com/explore/sceablog/videos/680/3.568

http://www.viddler.com/explore/sceablog/videos/537/17.961

http://www.viddler.com/explore/sceablog/videos/554/1.29

http://www.viddler.com/explore/sceablog/videos/558/2.445

http://www.viddler.com/explore/sceablog/videos/608/1.48

http://www.viddler.com/explore/sceablog/videos/634/2.812

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8h0aMVtKLg&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 27, 2009)

The one with the grandma is my favourite so far.

"You know what she did for fun as a kid? She pushed a hoop with a stick!"
"Yeah, but she-"
"A stick."
"Bu-"
"A STICK."
"..."
"*slurp*"


----------



## Sinjo (Nov 27, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> The one with the grandma is my favourite so far.
> 
> "You know what she did for fun as a kid? She pushed a hoop with a stick!"
> "Yeah, but she-"
> ...


I know. I've watched it like seven times

I also enjoy the hair metal one.


----------



## Liam (Nov 27, 2009)

"I'll file that under not an issue"


----------



## Sinjo (Nov 27, 2009)

gulielmus said:


> "I'll file that under not an issue"


The girlfriend one is great too.

COME ON!


----------



## paxil rose (Nov 27, 2009)

I paid $400 for my Playstation this Spring, today I saw a slimline bundled with Infamous and Batman Arkham Asylum with a Dark Knight DVD for a hundred less. Fuckers.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 27, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> I paid $400 for my Playstation this Spring, today I saw a slimline bundled with Infamous and Batman Arkham Asylum with a Dark Knight DVD for a hundred less. Fuckers.



Your anguish sustains sony.


----------



## Liam (Nov 28, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> I paid $400 for my Playstation this Spring, today I saw a slimline bundled with Infamous and Batman Arkham Asylum with a Dark Knight DVD for a hundred less. Fuckers.


I doubt the whole "but you got to play it 6 months earlier" argument helps here.
A continuously decreasing price for a console would be the best, and likely a very infeasible solution to this problem.  (ie goes down by a few cents the next week)


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 28, 2009)

Why didn't I wait?


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 28, 2009)

Ratchet and Clank was my favorite.  That was so fucking epic.


Also, I bought my 60 gig for 600 in November 2006.

I don't regret it, though.  3 years is fine for 300 bucks.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 28, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Ratchet and Clank was my favorite.  That was so fucking epic


 PS2 FTW.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 28, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> I paid $400 for my Playstation this Spring, today I saw a slimline bundled with Infamous and Batman Arkham Asylum with a Dark Knight DVD for a hundred less. Fuckers.



Too bad the slims are fugly.


----------



## Sinjo (Nov 28, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Too bad the slims are fugly.


I want one of the 120gig fat ones :<


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 28, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> I want one of the 120gig fat ones :<



The best part is you can interchange the hard drives.  I swapped the 80GB one in mine for a nifty 200GB one.


----------



## Sinjo (Nov 28, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> The best part is you can interchange the hard drives.  I swapped the 80GB one in mine for a nifty 200GB one.


I want backwards compatibility :<


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 28, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> I want backwards compatibility :<



You've still got the PS1 stuff.  And supposedly they're going to start putting PS2 and Dreamcast games onto the PSN.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 28, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> PS2 FTW.


I love the ones for PS2, but I have to say, the new ones on PS3 are my favorites.


----------



## Sinjo (Nov 28, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> You've still got the PS1 stuff.  And supposedly they're going to start putting PS2 and Dreamcast games onto the PSN.


yes, I'd love to pay more for games I already have and should be able to play.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 28, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> yes, I'd love to pay more for games I already have and should be able to play.



I don't mind.  By now I'm sure they'll sell for only like, 15 bucks.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 28, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> yes, I'd love to pay more for games I already have and should be able to play.


You can play them...on your ps2.   There's no law stating that new consoles have to be able to completely replace old consoles.


----------



## Sinjo (Nov 28, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You can play them...on your ps2.   There's no law stating that new consoles have to be able to completely replace old consoles.


No, but still. The ability to chat with friends, etc while playing older games is fun.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 28, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> No, but still. The ability to chat with friends, etc while playing older games is fun.


You could always hook your ps3 up, voice chat, and then go play games.

That works better than just playing the old games, because ps3 doesn't have cross game voice chat yet.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Nov 29, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> The one with the grandma is my favourite so far.
> 
> "You know what she did for fun as a kid? She pushed a hoop with a stick!"
> "Yeah, but she-"
> ...



Hey now, that stick pushing crap's actually fairly amusing.


----------



## Sinjo (Nov 29, 2009)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Hey now, that stick pushing crap's actually fairly amusing.


"He  doesn't even like candles!"

"COME ON!"


----------

